# Welcome Danny Richie and GR Research as a New Sponsor at HTS!



## Sonnie

I know a LOT of you will already know Danny and/or are familiar with *GR Research*. We are tickled that they are now a sponsor at Home Theater Shack and will have their very own forum.

*GR Research* forum here at HTS!








*GR Research* has been around since 1995. They currently offer a line of loudspeaker kits that go from budget price points to kits that easily rival the cost no object speakers of the industry.

They also offer some of the best sounding and best performing subwoofers in the industry with their servo controlled subs. They offer these as drivers and amps. Of course you have to build your own cabinets... or if you don't want to build your own cabinets... and want a top quality cabinet built for any of their kits, then they have companies out there that specialize in building cabinets for their customers.

The reason that they offer all of their products as kits and not finished products is because they do not want to compete with the many companies that they do design work for. You may already be aware of many of the companies that they do design work for or you may own their products and are unaware of GR Research's roll in their development. Many of their designs have won the industries highest awards. You can see a few of them here: http://gr-research.com/services.aspx

*GR Research* has also become a 'go to' source for all things speaker related, including speaker mods, room treatment, room setup, speaker placement, and problem solving. Just post your questions in their new forum here at HTS!

Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## lcaillo

A very warm welcome to Danny and GR Research!


----------



## ALMFamily

Fantastic to have GR and Danny join HTS - welcome! :wave:


----------



## Tonto

Very nice to have such premium sponsors to assist us in our hobby. Another warm welcome to Danny and GR Research:T. This forum just keeps getting better & better, good job Sonnie!


----------



## robbo266317

Welcome to HTS Danny & GR Research.
It's good to have you onboard.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## tcarcio

Welcome GR Research, Glad you could become part of the family.....:wave:


----------



## shadowlight

Welcome Danny, looking forward to some of your creations. Already own couple of them.


----------



## sparkymt

Welcome to the forum. Thank you for sponsoring this forum.


----------



## Jon Liu

Welcome, Danny! It's great to see you as a part of this forum! I am still 100% enamored with my LS-9's as I was the first time I turned on my system with them connected!


----------



## moparz10

Welcome GR and Danny  HTS :clap:


----------



## tesseract

Welcome, Danny. Love your speakers!


----------



## Danny Richie

Thanks everyone. I feel blessed to be a part of this community. 

Thank you, thank you...


----------

